# Fatigued, demotivated, and inattentive



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Although I get good grades in classes, it's extremely hard for me to keep them that way. The first reason is that I'm always tired because of insomnia and no social life. I just have to take a long nap(more than 3 hours) after school. When I wake up, I watch tv, play games, or surf the Internet until midnight because I don't feel like studying. I try not to but always fail. When I finally sit at my desk, it always takes me at least 3 hours to finish the homework no matter how much it is because I just can't concentrate on it! (or sometimes because I'm bad at English) When I'm done with homework, it's 3:00 a.m. or later. I drowse at school all day, and the vicious cycle continues....

Btw, I took SAT yesterday without studying for it over one year. It won't be surprising at all if I get a low score....


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I hear ya. My school quarter is less than half over and I'm already totally burnt out. Right now it's past 1AM and I'm trying to make myself start working on an English project that's due tomorrow afternoon. :lol

Good luck on your SAT scores.


----------



## david73 (Aug 23, 2006)

That's exactly what I do! :stu


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

I do pretty much the same thing...after class I come home and sleep, go online, if I have written homework, I don't start till midnight (and usually won't sleep that night), if I have readings, I'll try to read them before class starts the next day (so basically, I don't do them since that's not nearly enough time). I have absolutely no motivation for school, and can't focus at all. :no


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Studying is *hard*. But you have to do it.

Remember, its 1% inspiration, 99% perspiration.


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

I have real problems with maintaining a healthy sleeping schedule. I miss a lot of class because i can't get myself to wake up. it's becoming a big problem.


----------

